# New Owner of a Platinum 24"



## jobes (Dec 3, 2012)

What a beast come on Chicago winter! or anything more snowy than last year

But what is so hard about putting a sticker on straight. This is going to bother me for thirty years


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Removing the sticker is always an option...


----------



## jobes (Dec 3, 2012)

True. Do you normally "de-badge" a snowblower is it what should be done anyway? Just ask'n


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, it depends.
Those safety sticker telling me where I don't have to put my hands are a plague. When their glue makes removal easy then off they go. Unfortunately they sometimes seem to be welded on and like to stay.

And you're right: crooked stickers suck.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

The marketing sticker on the chute is normally removed, but any warning stickers and badges like the one on the bucket usually stays. You could always contact Ariens and ask if they can send you another sticker, QC (if there is such a thing anymore) should've caught that before leaving the factory. Worst case the say "no" and you can attempt to heat it with a hair dryer carefully peel it and reapply it. Or if you can live with it leave as is, either way congrats on your new toy!


----------



## jobes (Dec 3, 2012)

Sending a message did the trick. They agreed and are send me a new sticker.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats twice jobes and i hope some of your chicago snow makes it here


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations on that new machine, and welcome to the forum. Yeah, you get snow up your way, send some west to the QC area, would you?

I'd have to take that sticker off if it were mine. If I didn't, I'd probably wind up tilting my head to one side to look at it straight, accidentally turn the snowblower in that direction, and end up in my neighbor's yard!


----------



## jobes (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank everybody. I installed the non-abrasive skid shoes last night and readjusted the height. Sitting on its nice protective floor mat now and under cover just waiting.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome jobes!!!

Goo be gone works great at removing sticker glue and another option is lighter fluid...

I agree that would drive me crazy looking at that all the time. Best of luck!


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Me Gusta!


----------



## Ant2410 (Sep 20, 2011)

congrats on the purchase!!

just call the manufacturer and tell them you just bought the blower and the sticker is already peeling off on the auger housing and you would like a new one. I just did this with my 1yr old Troybilt and they sent me a new sticker no questions asked. Easy Peasy!!


----------



## jobes (Dec 3, 2012)

The final outcome to this sticker problem was resolved by Ariens sending the replacement out in two days! Nice!!


----------



## specialkkl (Oct 29, 2012)

*Craftmanship*

Gotta laugh at the guy putting the "American Craftmanship" sticker on screwing up. How does that get past Quality control?


----------

